# ISFJ or ISTJ



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright. I consistently test as an ISTJ, except when stressed. Then I test as an ENTJ. I've read up on ISTJs and find several inconsistencies in the descriptions. I asked my INFJ friend who got me into MBTI what he thought and he suggested I look up an ISFJ. I have found by reading through both profiles that I equally identify with both types. So, maybe someone on here can give me a little insight into which way I lean more.

I'm not sure if I will do very well describing myself, but I'm going to give it a shot.

I am very much an S type, this I know for sure. I am very detail oriented, hate change, recall minor details from past situations like exact phrases or smells, and I'm also very old fashioned. I've heard that people with developed introverted sensing like things done the same way each time and are very fond of manners. That's very much me. 

I tend to keep to myself. I spend five out of seven days in my house, secluded. Lets just say I really like my privacy. I'll sit for hours with Wikipedia, music, and a coke. I'm happy like that. If that goes on for too long though, I get a little nuts and need human contact and intelligent conversation. That is easily settled by going out with my group of friends. It doesn't matter if it's a night in with movies and a game of D&D or a game of darts at a bar. I am very comfortable and talkative with my group of friends, but when new people are introduced I can clam up. I can manage chit chat on occasion, but until I get a good feel for the person I'm not going to really open up (Unless alcohol is involved. I love everyone when I'm intoxicated.) Once I get to know the person and get a good feel for them I'm pretty much an open book. I don't really keep much to myself and I tell people if they want to know something all they have to do is ask. But, I do have walls. Depending on the person it may take me a short time or a long time to lower them. 
Once I get to know someone really well and I count them among my friends I become fiercely loyal. They become incredibly important to me and I tend to put their feelings ahead of my own. I am there to listen and to help them as much as I possibly can, and I really hate to see them upset. Also, if someone where to physically confront someone I truly love I would step in the middle and defend them until given a reason that I shouldn't.
I am not an incredibly organized person. I tend to like my mess. Sometimes I will have the urge to clean, but when I'm done I don't get satisfaction out of it. My room might stay clean for a day or so, but soon it'll have stuff in the floor again. the funny thing is, I know exactly where everything in my "mess" is. If I put something somewhere I know exactly where I left it. when I come back and some one has moved it I can tell and it drives me nuts.
I think I am more in tune with my emotions than the ISTJ, I just choose not share them as openly as some do. I am not an emotional person, and I will only open up to certain people on an emotional level.

In a nut shell I'm strong, opinionated, a bit reserved, loyal, trustworthy, passionate, intense... there are a lot of words I could use.

I hope I've done a decent job describing myself... I probably haven't.

But, anything you can tell me will help! 
Thanks,
Elle ​


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


> Alright. I consistently test as an ISTJ, except when stressed. Then I test as an ENTJ. I've read up on ISTJs and find several inconsistencies in the descriptions. I asked my INFJ friend who got me into MBTI what he thought and he suggested I look up an ISFJ. I have found by reading through both profiles that I equally identify with both types. So, maybe someone on here can give me a little insight into which way I lean more.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will do very well describing myself, but I'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Well luckily you are an ISxJ! You failed to mention anything about feelings and thinking. Course i am tired so I might have missed it.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well luckily you are an ISxJ! You failed to mention anything about feelings and thinking. Course i am tired so I might have missed it.


Well I did mention the fact that I tend to put other people's emotions ahead of mine. I also rely on gut reactions when I meet people. 

I do like to schedule things and I tend to think very logically and base most of my decisions on concrete evidence or fact. 

I'm not sure if that helps much.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


> Well I did mention the fact that I tend to put other people's emotions ahead of mine. I also rely on gut reactions when I meet people.
> 
> I do like to schedule things and I tend to think very logically and base most of my decisions on concrete evidence or fact.
> 
> I'm not sure if that helps much.


Well the first fact leads me to think feeler but that is only one aspect. The others make you sensor and judger which we already know. Although concrete fact is a nice thinker function (along with sensor).


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well the first fact leads me to think feeler but that is only one aspect. The others make you sensor and judger which we already know. Although concrete fact is a nice thinker function (along with sensor).


I suppose I don't exactly know what separates a thinker and a feeler.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

if you were going to have a cookie, would you choose to eat it because it makes you feel good, or because you haven't had many unhealthy things this week.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I would eat it because I like the taste of the cookie. I assume the taste would make me feel good or make me happy. I certainly wouldn't be worried about how many unhealthy things I'd eaten. I dont tend to focus on whether or not food is healthy as long as I enjoy the taste.​


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

You definitely sound more ISFJ than ISTJ to me.:happy: 

Is the J firmly established? The more I look over your posts, the more I see ISFP as a possibility, actually..


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> You definitely sound more ISFJ than ISTJ to me.:happy:
> 
> Is the J firmly established? The more I look over your posts, the more I see ISFP as a possibility, actually..


Yeah, I think I lean toward ISFJ.
As for ISFP I'm pretty positive that's not an option. Their auxiliary process is Se and that is my lowest process.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

kdm1984 said:


> You definitely sound more ISFJ than ISTJ to me.:happy:
> 
> Is the J firmly established? The more I look over your posts, the more I see ISFP as a possibility, actually..


 Please don't make her a P! haha there are far too many of us wackos already.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

DevilDoll said:


> Alright. I consistently test as an ISTJ, except when stressed. Then I test as an ENTJ. I've read up on ISTJs and find several inconsistencies in the descriptions. I asked my INFJ friend who got me into MBTI what he thought and he suggested I look up an ISFJ. I have found by reading through both profiles that I equally identify with both types. So, maybe someone on here can give me a little insight into which way I lean more.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will do very well describing myself, but I'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Perseus System classification would be the Rabbit. ISXJ But really a ISFJ but very near T. Charming, but not my type. The write style is ISFJ. 

ISFJ


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Perseus System classification would be the Rabbit. ISXJ But really a ISFJ but very near T. Charming, but not my type. The write style is ISFJ.
> 
> ISFJ


Thanks for your input! :happy:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Eagle and the Rabbit*



DevilDoll said:


> Thanks for your input! :happy:


You certainly seem like a Devil Doll from my perspective. Why the name? D & D ?

Actually, there are lot of similarities with my current stressed out personality. But my home is rotten so I go out!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

hmmm I say since we are both initial ISFJs and both unsure of what personality we are, it almost makes us more of ISFJs


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Devil Doll is a song by The Misfits. I've been using it as a screen name for years.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> hmmm I say since we are both initial ISFJs and both unsure of what personality we are, it almost makes us more of ISFJs


I'm not an initial ISFJ. I came to this conclusion last week. Prior to that I thought I was an INTJ with a strong S. Maybe the uncertainty does make us more ISFJ like. :happy:


----------



## rosebud (Aug 7, 2009)

you sound like an isfj..emotional...unlike istj....

very objective........uuuuuuuu


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

rosebud said:


> you sound like an isfj..emotional...unlike istj....


I'm still not sure, though I have switched back to ISTJ. We have emotions, we just choose not to express them as freely as some.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Your posts seem kind of F to me. Dunno why...

Then again what do I know? I have the same problem!

We're both ISxJ's.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> Your posts seem kind of F to me. Dunno why...
> 
> Then again what do I know? I have the same problem!
> 
> We're both ISxJ's.


Woo for ISxJ's!


----------

